# Power Acoustik BAMF-1600/4 1600W 4-Channel Class A/B BAMF1600/4 CAR Amplifier



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

BACK UP due to non paying bidder. ugh.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

ends in 4 hours


----------

